# Best time to fish for amberjack?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Now that I got a little info on jigging for amberjack what seems to be the better times of the year to catch them?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They're pretty consistent all year long. Right now you can find them on the closer structures on out to the oriskany and beyond.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Any time you're ready to go wrestle with them.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

they allways there. we fish for them most in the winter cause there is nothing else lol. have the chiropractor on stand by


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anytime weather permits :thumbup:


----------

